# what are the instruments with the best repertoire (besides the piano)?



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I suspect that the piano is by far the instrument with the best repertoire in terms of quality and quantity. But after the piano, what are the instruments with the best literature in your opinion?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

1. Violin
2. Voice
3. Cello
.
.
.
99. Contrabassoon
100. Hurdy-Gurdy


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Clarinet has Mozart and Brahms for champions.
But horn and trumpet repertoire is the most fun.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Voice
Violin
Cello
Clarinet
Flute
Horn
Trumpet
Harp


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Op.123 said:


> Voice
> Violin
> Cello
> Clarinet
> ...


It's interesting your mention of the harp, I was wondering how the quality of the repertoire of the harp is perceived. For sure I know some wonderful pieces for it, but I'm not an expert at all.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

It's not very well known, but from the pieces I have heard harpists at my conservatoire play, they have a lovely, if unappreciated repertoire


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Violin
Voice
Organ
Cello
Horn


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

It's interesting no one has mentioned guitar in any of their lists so far. Is that just an oversight, or is there a perception the repertoire is lacking?

Here's my list:

1. piano/voice (assuming we are considering opera repertoire here as well)
2. violin
3. cello
4. all other standard solo instruments (flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn, trumpet, guitar, harp, other keyboard instruments)

5. viola 


6. non-standard solo instruments (double bass, trombone, tuba, saxophone, English horn, ball clarinet, etc.)


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Just to be a quirky outlier, I must say that since I found Astor Piazzolla's "Libertango" for the Bandoneon.... :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Cello.
Clarinet.
Voice .
Violin .


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

SuperTonic said:


> It's interesting no one has mentioned guitar in any of their lists so far. Is that just an oversight, or is there a perception the repertoire is lacking?


Onestly I don't have a great opinion of a lot of the original works I've heard for the guitar. At least talking of classical music. I'm not saying that there are some interesting works and some good ones, but I suspect there's a reason if most the things I really like on the guitar are arrangements of pieces written for other instruments.
And I suspect it's the same reason that explains why a lot of people can't mention a lot of famous works besides the Concierto d'Aranjuez.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Looking at solo repertoire, it's most likely the organ.
If we include concertante works, it's most likely the violin.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Looking at solo repertoire


I too think of solo instrument repertoire (and I like polyphony) so my list is more like:

organ
harpsichord
guitar
violin 
cello


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> 1. Violin
> 2. Voice
> 3. Cello
> .
> ...


101---kazoo
102---viola...(joke)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

OK it's probably the violin.

But why has nobody mentioned the saxophone?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I guess that being a cellist became a lot more rewarding after Rostropovich: he commissioned so many masterpieces and probably doubled the repertoire as far as top flight works are concerned.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I agree voice and violin have the most great music written for them. As a fan of this instrument I can attest that the bassoon has just about the fewest great works written for it of all the standard instruments. Take away Mozart's concerto and there may not be a single other piece anyone would call outstanding.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

larold said:


> I agree voice and violin have the most great music written for them. As a fan of this instrument I can attest that the bassoon has just about the fewest great works written for it of all the standard instruments. Take away Mozart's concerto and there may not be a single other piece anyone would call outstanding.


this is a little gem I love:


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

larold said:


> I agree voice and violin have the most great music written for them. As a fan of this instrument I can attest that the bassoon has just about the fewest great works written for it of all the standard instruments. Take away Mozart's concerto and there may not be a single other piece anyone would call outstanding.


Have you heard Vivaldi's bassoon concerti?


----------



## BobBrines (Jun 14, 2018)

There is a very nice bassoon concerto by, or at least attributed to Rossini. The orchestral introduction to the first movement is a miniature opera overture.


----------

